# ATI X800XL, PCI-Express, BusID ?

## matrix1977

Hallo,

ich habe vorhin Gentoo (amd64) auf meinem Athlon64 installiert. Nach Gentoo Handbuch bis Kapitel 11 ist alles wunderbar. Dann xorg-x11 kompiliert, und einfach mal schon die Ati Treiber (8.14) anschliessend gleich mitinstalliert. Ansonsten ist da noch nix auf dem System. 'startx' klappt, aber fglrxinfo zeigt mir nur die MESA OpenGL Treiber an, Grund ist die Meldung (schon bei fglrxconfig), dass er kein Device gefunden hat. Laut lspci ist die ID meiner ATI Karte '0000:01:00.0'. Leider nützt aber in der xorg.conf der Eintrag 'BusID "PCI:1:0:0"' nix. Es kommt immer die Meldung, dass er das Device nicht findet. Mainboard ist A8N-E (nForce4, PCI-Express), Grafikkarte ist ATI Radeon X800XL mit PCI-Express Interface. Weiss jemand Rat ?

Gruß

matrix1977

----------

## matrix1977

Also, ich verstehe das vielleicht auch falsch. Nochmal etwas ausführlicher, fglrxconfig hat schon kurz vorm Schreiben der xorg.conf gemeckert, dass er kein Device gefunden hat. Daraufhin habe ich mir mal die Device Section in der xorg.conf angesehen und da finde ich dann tatsächlich die Zeile:

```
#    BusID "PCI:1:0:0"    # no device found at config time
```

Wie man sehen kann, ist die auskommentiert. Nunja, ich habe also mit dieser Config KEINE Angabe der BusID, was ja auch nicht schlimm ist, so wie ich das verstanden habe, ist das nur dafür da um bei mehreren Grafikkarten die richtige Device Section dem richtigen PCI Device zuzuordnen und da ich eh nur eine Graka habe sollte es also auch so funktionieren. Der X-Server startet auch, gibt aber in der Konsole noch folgende Meldung raus:

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:1:0:1) found

(WW) bedeutet ja nur Warnung, nicht Fehler, nunja, für mich sieht das so aus, als wenn er die Device Section auch ohne Angabe der BusID korrekt dem VGA Adapter zuordnen konnte, übrig bleibt die Radeon Secondary (Bei Ati hat jede Graka wegen dem zweiten RAMDAC immer zwei Einträge im Gerätemanager unter Windows, oder mit lspci unter Linux). 

Wenn ich einfach den Eintrag BusID "PCI:1:0:0" in die Device Section eintrage, dann kriege ich genau dieselbe Meldung, keine passende Device Section für PCI Device 1:0:1 gefunden.

Also ich versteh jetzt nicht, warum fglrxconfig kein Device finden kann, denn mit der Device Section und dem Device 1:0:0 gibts überhaupt keine Fehler, entweder macht er automatisch korrekt die Zuordnung, oder ich habe die Zeile mit der BusID eingetragen. Wie auch immer, keine Fehler, nur eben das für Device 1:0:1 keine Device Section gefunden wurde, aber das sollte ja nicht weiter stören, ist ja nur der zweite RAMDAC.

Umso verwunderlicher für mich, dass nur der MESA Treiber läuft. Ich krieg nirgends eine Fehlermeldung, also warum läuft nicht der ATI OpenGL Treiber ? dmesg sagt folgendes zu ATI:

```
fglrx: module license 'Proprietary. (C) 2002 - ATI Technologies, Starnberg, GERMANY' taints kernel.

[fglrx] Maximum main memory to use for locked dma buffers: 919 MBytes.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> Link [APC3] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 225

[fglrx] module loaded - fglrx 8.14.13 [Jun  8 2005] on minor 0

[fglrx] free  PCIe = 51118080

[fglrx] max   PCIe = 51118080

[fglrx] free  LFB = 117305344

[fglrx] max   LFB = 117305344

[fglrx] free  Inv = 134217728

[fglrx] max   Inv = 134217728

[fglrx] total Inv = 134217728

[fglrx] total TIM = 0

[fglrx] total FB  = 0

[fglrx] total PCIe = 16384

[fglrx] free  PCIe = 51118080

[fglrx] max   PCIe = 51118080

[fglrx] free  LFB = 117305344

[fglrx] max   LFB = 117305344

[fglrx] free  Inv = 134217728

[fglrx] max   Inv = 134217728

[fglrx] total Inv = 134217728

[fglrx] total TIM = 0

[fglrx] total FB  = 0

[fglrx] total PCIe = 16384

```

fglrxconfig hat folgendes in die device section geschrieben:

```
# === ATI device section ===

Section "Device"

    Identifier                          "ATI Graphics Adapter"

    Driver                              "fglrx"

# ### generic DRI settings ###

# === disable PnP Monitor  ===

    #Option                              "NoDDC"

# === disable/enable XAA/DRI ===

    Option "no_accel"                   "no"

    Option "no_dri"                     "no"

# === misc DRI settings ===

    Option "mtrr"                       "off" # disable DRI mtrr mapper, driver has its own code for mtrr

# ### FireGL DDX driver module specific settings ###

# === Screen Management ===

    Option "DesktopSetup"               "0x00000000"

    Option "MonitorLayout"              "AUTO, AUTO"

    Option "IgnoreEDID"                 "off"

    Option "HSync2"                     "unspecified"

    Option "VRefresh2"                  "unspecified"

    Option "ScreenOverlap"              "0"

# === TV-out Management ===

    Option "NoTV"                       "yes"

    Option "TVStandard"                 "NTSC-M"

    Option "TVHSizeAdj"                 "0"

    Option "TVVSizeAdj"                 "0"

    Option "TVHPosAdj"                  "0"

    Option "TVVPosAdj"                  "0"

    Option "TVHStartAdj"                "0"

    Option "TVColorAdj"                 "0"

    Option "GammaCorrectionI"           "0x00000000"

    Option "GammaCorrectionII"          "0x00000000"

# === OpenGL specific profiles/settings ===

    Option "Capabilities"               "0x00000000"

# === Video Overlay for the Xv extension ===

    Option "VideoOverlay"               "on"

# === OpenGL Overlay ===

# Note: When OpenGL Overlay is enabled, Video Overlay

#       will be disabled automatically

    Option "OpenGLOverlay"              "off"

# === Center Mode (Laptops only) ===

    Option "CenterMode"                 "off"

# === Pseudo Color Visuals (8-bit visuals) ===

    Option "PseudoColorVisuals"         "off"

# === QBS Management ===

    Option "Stereo"                     "off"

    Option "StereoSyncEnable"           "1"

# === FSAA Management ===

    Option "FSAAEnable"                 "no"

    Option "FSAAScale"                  "1"

    Option "FSAADisableGamma"           "no"

    Option "FSAACustomizeMSPos"         "no"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX0"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY0"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX1"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY1"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX2"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY2"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX3"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY3"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX4"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY4"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX5"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY5"                "0.000000"

# === Misc Options ===

    Option "UseFastTLS"                 "0"

    Option "BlockSignalsOnLock"         "on"

    Option "UseInternalAGPGART"         "yes"

    Option "ForceGenericCPU"            "no"

#    BusID "PCI:1:0:0"    # no device found at config time

    Screen 0

EndSection
```

Gruß

matrix1977

----------

## XMath

Moin,

hast du mal in die Xorg.log.0 geschaut? 

Steht da vielleicht was drin?

Ich habe zum Beispiel auf meinem Notebook mit einer X600 Mobility das Problem, dass wenn die Zeile "Capabilities ..." in der xorg.conf steht, er den Treiber nicht benutzt. Keine Ahnung warum, aber ich hab die Zeile dann einfach rausgeworfen.

----------

## Nukki

Bin mir nicht ganz sicher, aber ich glaub das der 8.14er Treiber noch nicht die 800XL unterstützt. Finde leider auf der Ati Seite nicht die Release Notes von dem Treiber! Hast du schon mal den neuen Treiber ( 8.16.20 ) probiert??

----------

## firefly

ähm die BusID  1.0.1 ist für den 2. VGA/DVI Ausgang der karte. Und wenn du dafür keine Device-Section in der xorg.conf hast kommt halt die warnung von Xorg.

Ist aber kein fehler, sollange du den 2. Ausgang nicht verwenden möchtest.

gruß

firefly

----------

## matrix1977

Erstmal danke für Eure Hilfe!

 *Nukki wrote:*   

> Bin mir nicht ganz sicher, aber ich glaub das der 8.14er Treiber noch nicht die 800XL unterstützt. Finde leider auf der Ati Seite nicht die Release Notes von dem Treiber! Hast du schon mal den neuen Treiber ( 8.16.20 ) probiert??

 

Hier sind die Release Notes zu den 8.14'er Treibern:

http://www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/linux_8.14.13.html

Und da steht, dass damit auch der R430 (X800XL) unterstützt wird.

 *Quote:*   

> New ATI Hardware Product Support 
> 
>  This release of the ATI Proprietary Linux driver introduces support for the following ATI Products: 
> 
>  Radeon® X800 XL 
> ...

 

Also daran kann es nicht liegen, den 8.16 habe ich noch nicht ausprobiert, ist ja weder im amd64 noch im ~amd64 Zweig.

 *XMath wrote:*   

> Moin, 
> 
> hast du mal in die Xorg.log.0 geschaut? 
> 
> Steht da vielleicht was drin? 
> ...

 

Also die Zeile "Capabilities ..." rauszunehmen bringt bei mir leider keinen Erfolg. Ich hab mir mal die XOrg.0.log Datei angesehen und jetzt bin ich noch mehr verwundert, da steht nur drin, dass alles erfolgreich geladen werden konnte, zum Beispiel hier:

```
(II) fglrx(0): UMM area:     0xc06b1000 (size=0x0793f000)

(II) fglrx(0): driver needs X.org 6.8.x

(II) fglrx(0): detected X.org 6.8.2

(II) Loading extension ATIFGLRXDRI

(II) fglrx(0): doing DRIScreenInit

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 5, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 5, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID PCI:1:0:0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 5, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 5

drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card1

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card2

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card3

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card4

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card5

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card6

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card7

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card8

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card9

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card10

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card11

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card12

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card13

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card14

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 5, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 5, (OK)

drmGetBusid returned ''

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] DRM interface version 1.0

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] created "fglrx" driver at busid "PCI:1:0:0"

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] added 8192 byte SAREA at 0xffffc20000050000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] mapped SAREA 0xffffc20000050000 to 0x2aaaab55a000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] framebuffer handle = 0xc0000000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] added 1 reserved context for kernel

(II) fglrx(0): DRIScreenInit done

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module Version Information:

(II) fglrx(0):     Name: fglrx

(II) fglrx(0):     Version: 8.14.13

(II) fglrx(0):     Date: Jun  8 2005

(II) fglrx(0):     Desc: ATI FireGL DRM kernel module

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module version matches driver.

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module Build Time Information:

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel UTS_RELEASE:        2.6.12-gentoo-r9

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel MODVERSIONS:        no

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel __SMP__:            no

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel PAGE_SIZE:          0x1000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] register handle = 0xd1000000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] ATIGART Table handle = 0xcfff0000

(II) fglrx(0): [pcie] 65536 kB allocated with handle 0x00000000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] ringbuffer size = 0x00100000 bytes

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] DRM buffer queue setup: nbufs = 100 bufsize = 65536

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] texture shared area handle = 0xffffc20009395000

(II) fglrx(0): shared FSAAScale=1

(II) fglrx(0): DRI initialization successfull!

(II) fglrx(0): FBADPhys: 0xc0000000 FBMappedSize: 0x006b1000

(II) fglrx(0): FBMM initialized for area (0,0)-(1280,1370)

(II) fglrx(0): FBMM auto alloc for area (0,0)-(1280,960) (front color buffer - assumption)

(==) fglrx(0): Backing store disabled

(==) fglrx(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) fglrx(0): Using hardware cursor (scanline 960)

(II) fglrx(0): Largest offscreen area available: 1280 x 402

(**) Option "dpms"

(**) fglrx(0): DPMS enabled

(II) fglrx(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)

        Screen to screen bit blits

        Solid filled rectangles

        8x8 mono pattern filled rectangles

        Solid Lines

        Dashed Lines

        Offscreen Pixmaps

        Setting up tile and stipple cache:

                30 128x128 slots

(II) fglrx(0): Acceleration enabled

(II) fglrx(0): X context handle = 0x00000001

(II) fglrx(0): [DRI] installation complete

(II) fglrx(0): Direct rendering enabled

(**) fglrx(0): Video overlay enabled on CRTC1

(II) Loading extension FGLRXEXTENSION

(II) Loading extension ATITVOUT

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

```

Also /dev/dri/card0 ist OK, 1-14 dagegen nicht vorhanden, ich vermute mal, dass das korrekt ist. Also DRI scheint zu klappen, immerhin zeigt er an, dass die Installation komplett ist und DRI enabled ist. Was ist eigentlich mit GLX ? Dazu habe ich irgendwie nichts gefunden in der Log Datei.

 *firefly wrote:*   

> ähm die BusID 1.0.1 ist für den 2. VGA/DVI Ausgang der karte. Und wenn du dafür keine Device-Section in der xorg.conf hast kommt halt die warnung von Xorg. 
> 
> Ist aber kein fehler, sollange du den 2. Ausgang nicht verwenden möchtest. 

 

Ja klar, das habe ich in meinem zweiten Post schon selbst festgestellt, dass der zweite Ausgang keine Config hat, sollte kein Problem sein.

Gruß

matrix1977Last edited by matrix1977 on Tue Aug 23, 2005 9:54 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## matrix1977

Folgendes konnte ich zu GLX doch noch finden:

```
(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/modules/extensions/libglx.a

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "GLcore"

(II) LoadModule: "GLcore"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a

(II) Module GLcore: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/modules/extensions/libdri.a

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "drm"

(II) LoadModule: "drm"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/modules/linux/libdrm.a

(II) Module drm: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "fglrx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o

(II) Module fglrx: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."

        compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 8.14.13

        Module class: X.Org Video Driver

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

```

Auch nirgends was von Fehlern zu lesen, gewundert hat mich dagegen folgendes:

```
(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/modules/linux/libint10.a

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) fglrx(0): initializing int10

(II) fglrx(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(**) fglrx(0): Option "mtrr" "off"

(--) fglrx(0): Chipset: "RADEON X800 XL (R430 554D)" (Chipset = 0x554d)

(--) fglrx(0): (PciSubVendor = 0x148c, PciSubDevice = 0x2110)

(--) fglrx(0): board vendor info: third party graphics adapter - NOT original ATI

(--) fglrx(0): Linear framebuffer (phys) at 0xc0000000

(--) fglrx(0): MMIO registers at 0xd1000000

(--) fglrx(0): ChipExtRevID = 0x00

(--) fglrx(0): ChipIntRevID = 0x00

(--) fglrx(0): VideoRAM: 131072 kByte (64-bit SDR SDRAM)

(WW) fglrx(0): board is an unknown third party board, chipset is supported

```

Die Karte hat keinen 128MB 64bit SD-RAM onboard, sondern 256MB 256-bit GDDR3-RAM .... hmm ... ich vermute aber mal nicht, dass das jetzt die Ursache dafür ist, dass bei mir nur die MESA Treiber laufen, dennoch seltsam.

Also ich weiss nicht weiter ehrlich gesagt, denn überall wo ich nachschaue finde ich immer nur, dass alles korrekt geladen wurde, X startet auch, aber dennoch hab ich keine ATI OpenGL Unterstützung ...  :Sad: Last edited by matrix1977 on Tue Aug 23, 2005 9:56 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## firefly

dri und glx stehen in der Module-section ??

hast du ein opengl-update ati nach der installation des treibers gemacht ??

und was sagt dann ein glxinfo

gruß

firefly

----------

## matrix1977

Das ist meine (von fglrxconfig erstellte) Module Section:

```
# **********************************************************************

# Module section -- this  section  is used to specify

# which dynamically loadable modules to load.

# **********************************************************************

#

Section "Module"

# This loads the DBE extension module.

    Load        "dbe"   # Double buffer extension

# This loads the miscellaneous extensions module, and disables

# initialisation of the XFree86-DGA extension within that module.

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

# This loads the Type1 and FreeType font modules

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "freetype"

# This loads the GLX module

    Load        "glx"   # libglx.a

    Load        "dri"   # libdri.a

EndSection

```

GLX und DRI werden also geladen. 

opengl-update ati habe ich durchgeführt.

glxinfo sagt:

```
name of display: :0.0

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: No

server glx vendor string: SGI

server glx version string: 1.2

server glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating,

    GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_SGI_make_current_read,

    GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig

client glx vendor string: ATI

client glx version string: 1.3

client glx extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context,

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_ATI_pixel_format_float,

    GLX_ATI_render_texture

GLX extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context,

    GLX_ARB_multisample

OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect

OpenGL version string: 1.2 (1.5 Mesa 6.2.1)

OpenGL extensions:

    GL_ARB_imaging, GL_ARB_multitexture, GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp,

    GL_ARB_texture_cube_map, GL_ARB_texture_env_add,

    GL_ARB_texture_env_combine, GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3,

    GL_ARB_transpose_matrix, GL_EXT_abgr, GL_EXT_blend_color,

    GL_EXT_blend_minmax, GL_EXT_blend_subtract, GL_EXT_texture_env_add,

    GL_EXT_texture_env_combine, GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3,

    GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias

glu version: 1.3

glu extensions:

    GLU_EXT_nurbs_tessellator, GLU_EXT_object_space_tess

```

Also MESA GLX Indirect.

Gruß

matrix1977

----------

## firefly

nach dem opengl-update den x-server neugestartet ??

gruß

firefly

----------

## matrix1977

Ja klar, aber hilft nichts.

Gruß

matrix1977

----------

## firefly

was sagt ein

```
ls -l /usr/lib/libGL.so
```

??

gruß

firefly

----------

## matrix1977

Ein ls -l /usr/lib/libGL.so sagt folgendes:

```
~ $ ls -l /usr/lib/libGL.so

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 34 23. Aug 14:53 /usr/lib/libGL.so -> /usr/lib64/opengl/ati/lib/libGL.so

```

Gruß

matrix1977

----------

## matrix1977

Noch etwas zum Kernel, dort habe ich folgende Config unter Device Drivers -> Character Devices:

```
 ] Non-standard serial port support

Serial drivers  --->

[*] Legacy (BSD) PTY support

(256) Maximum number of legacy PTY in use

IPMI  --->

Watchdog Cards  --->

<*> Intel/AMD/VIA HW Random Number Generator support

< > /dev/nvram support

<*> Enhanced Real Time Clock Support

< > Siemens R3964 line discipline

< > Applicom intelligent fieldbus card support

Ftape, the floppy tape device driver  --->

--- /dev/agpgart (AGP Support)

< >   Intel 440LX/BX/GX, I8xx and E7x05 chipset support

< > Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support)

< > ACP Modem (Mwave) support

< > RAW driver (/dev/raw/rawN) (OBSOLETE)

[*] HPET - High Precision Event Timer

[*]   Allow mmap of HPET

< > Hangcheck timer

TPM devices  --->
```

Ist glaube, das DRI im Kernel ist nur für die älteren Radeon32 Karten, daher hab ich es nicht mitkompiliert. Ist das korrekt ?

Gruß

matrix1977

----------

## matrix1977

Ich hab mal die ati-drivers-extra installiert, und das Control Panel zeigt mir zum Beispiel an:

Card Name: unkown

BIOS Version: 9.07

Chip Type: unkown

Chip Revision: A11

DAC Speed: 400 MHz

Memory Type: DDR SDRAM

Memory Size: 256 MByte

Transfer Mode: PCI

Ist das normal, dass Card Name und Chip Type unkown sind ? Der Transfer Mode sieht mir irgendwie nach einem Kompatibilitäts Modus aus, sollte da nicht PCI-Express stehen ? Ist das etwa der Grund, warum ich nur die MESA Treiber bekomme ? Im Kernel kann ich agpgart gar nicht mehr selektieren, siehe Post darüber, also was kann ich tun, um PCI-Express Beschleunigung zu bekommen ? Hat jemand eine PCI-Express ATI Karte mit 3D Beschleunigung ans laufen bekommen, und wenn ja, was steht da unter Transfer Mode im Control Panel ?

Achja, und fgl-glxgears beendet sich sofort wieder mit der Meldung:

~ $ fgl_glxgears

X Error of failed request:  BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)

  Major opcode of failed request:  142 (GLX)

  Minor opcode of failed request:  5 (X_GLXMakeCurrent)

  Serial number of failed request:  33

  Current serial number in output stream:  33

Gruß

matrix1977

----------

## matrix1977

Ok, hab grad mal die 8.16.20 Treiber installiert, und zwar die aus dem portage.

Übel, es wird dann die Auflösung in xorg.conf einfach ignoriert, er nimmt immer die maximal Auflösung, die die Monitor Einstellungen zulassen, bei mir war das dann 1920x1440 bei 60 Hz ... super ... 

Egal, ich wollte erstmal sehen was fglrxconfig sagt am Ende, kurz vorm schreiben der xorg.conf, wenn wer nach passenden PCI Devices scannt. Und siehe da, er findet die X800XL, na immerhin. Aber das ganze brachte trotzdem nichts, denn ich hatte immer noch die MESA Treiber am laufen, also auch mit 8.16.20 hab ich keine 3D Beschleunigung.

Ich weiss nicht mehr weiter ... der ganze Tag ging drauf für den ATI Krempel, und nichts hat geholfen ...

Gruß

matrix1977

----------

## matrix1977

Ok, mal eine ganz blöde Frage, auf der ATI Seite 

https://support.ati.com/ics/support/default.asp?deptID=894&task=knowledge&folderID=27

steht unter Notes:

 *Quote:*   

> 32-Bit packages must be installed for 64-Bit Linux drivers to install or work.

 

was meinen die damit ?

Ich hab eine Gentoo 64bit Installation auf meinem System mit installierten emul-linux-x86 Paketen, reicht das ?

Gruß

matrix1977

Nachtrag:

In den ATI Release Notes zum 8.16.20 steht folgendes:

 *Quote:*   

> Note:    The following 32 bit packages must be installed in order for 64 bit drivers to install and work properly: 
> 
>   · XFree86-Mesa-libGL
> 
>   · libstdc++
> ...

 

Das kann doch alles gar nicht wahr sein oder ? Wenn irgendeiner eine PCI-Express ATI Karte unter Linux am laufen hat mit 3D Beschleunigung, dann schreibt bitte mal, wie ihr das ans Laufen bekommen habt.

----------

## firefly

normalerweise gibt es keine großen probleme  :Wink:  nur mit 64Bit gibt es halt probleme wie es scheint

gruß

firefly

----------

